# All Slavic languages: aspect of to get up



## jazyk

I somehow find it surprising that in Czech you have to use the imperfective to ask _What time did you get up? _(_V kolik hodin jsi vstával(a)_)? How does it work in your language? Please use the same sentence _What time did you get up? _and tell us whether the verb is perfective or imperfective.


----------



## natasha2000

In Serbian it is perfect. 
U koliko sati si ustao/la?

Are you sure that this is imperfect in Czech? I would say it is the same as in Serbian - auxiliary verb be and participle....


----------



## winpoj

You don't HAVE to use the imperfective verb in Czech.
It's perfectly OK to say "V kolik hodin jsi vstal/a"?
However, it is true that "V kolik hodin jsi vstával/a" is often used, perhaps more frequently than the former sentence. The reason might be that it describes the whole painful process of getting up - from waking up, arguing with the alarm clock to brushing your teeth and perhaps grasping the lifeline in the form of coffee, rather than the one-off action of leaving bed.


----------



## Jana337

winpoj said:


> However, it is true that "V kolik hodin jsi vstával/a" is often used, perhaps more frequently than the former sentence. The reason might be that it describes the whole painful process of getting up - from waking up, arguing with the alarm clock to brushing your teeth and perhaps grasping the lifeline in the form of coffee, rather than the one-off action of leaving bed.


Very well described.


----------



## Thomas1

_O kótrej wstałeś? _is the most usual question in Polish. For us it's quick, doesn't mean not painful. 

_O której wstawałeś? _is technically correct, but you'd need a good reason for using it so that it wouldn't sound off.

Tom


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

_What time did you get up? _

In Slovene it really depends on what do you want to tell. 
If there's a question about an everyday habit, then the imperfective must be used: Ob kateri uri si vstajal/vstajala, ko si živel/živela v Angliji?

If you talk about an isolated event, the perfective is used:
V soboto ste bili v hribih, ne? Ob kateri uri si vstal/vstala?


----------



## slavian1

Thomas1 said:


> _O kótrej wstałeś? _is the most usual question in Polish. For us it's quick, doesn't mean not painful.
> 
> _O której wstawałeś? _is technically correct, but you'd need a good reason for using it so that it wouldn't sound off.
> 
> Tom


 
In Polish it's generally similiar to explanation given by vinpoj. The Imperfective form means the whole process of preparing oneself for a newcomming day (as vinpoj described). But it's rather seldom used. 
And we are interested at what hour the process has begun.
Using the perfective form one means at what hour someone have left his/her bed (or at what hour the process of preparing for a new day has finished).

*O której wstawałeś *can also describe repetitive action, as in sentence:

O której *wstawałeś *w zeszłym tygodniu? What time did you use to get up last week?


----------



## jazyk

I should have specified I'm interested in _What time did you get up (today)? _Anyway, all answers so far (except Czech, as I already knew) point to the perfective being used here.


----------



## Encolpius

Fantastic thread to show how imperfect and perfect verbs can work. Too bad we cannot check the rest of Slavic languages.


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*O koľkej si vstal(a)?* (perfective)

*O koľkej si vstával(a)?* (imperfective)


----------



## swintok

Ukrainian:

О котрій (годині) ти встав (сьогодні)? -Perfective: What time did you get up (today)?
О котрій (годині) ти вставав? Imperfective: What time did you used to get up - habitually over the course of a period of time that has now ended. This would sound strange on its own without context (e.g., What time did you used get up when you used to have/had to be at work by 7:00)?


----------

